
My Software Codyng Secret - LandedCostIO
https://medium.com/swlh/my-software-codyng-secret-c93188a2dfb8
======
tartoran
I read this story and while cute I fail to see the point. Is there a moral to
it? Like don’t be a dick to anyone? Or, you’re gonna get old and lose your
mind so be nice to juniors and they’ll write code for you?

~~~
LandedCostIO
The point is for you to decide. Every fictional story is, and always will be,
interpreted differently by each reader. Thank you for reading the story and
providing a comment.

